# Sune timer (Android) -- Major Update



## wolferber (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Two years ago - I launched Sune timer right here on speedsolving.com forums. 

Throwback to that: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...android-App-Any-Thoughts&highlight=sune+timer

Since then, I've become a significantly better programmer. This summer, I decided to give the app a revamp. Just put out two huge updates. The app looks a lot better and now includes a brand new, better looking timer. 

Still working on adding more features to the new timer, but all the core functionality is there! And for those who prefer the old timer, I've made it so you can still access it!

*Sune Timer Overview:*

2 Timers with stats and graph Overview
Race timer - to allow 2 people to race on the same device with the same scramble
WCA regulations
Competition dates and locations
OLL and PLL algorithms with 5 -35 variations to meet your preference
World Records

Check it out here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Baid.basic5

Let me what you guys think. Thanks for all the support! Sune timer just crossed 11,000 downloads <3

-Ish


----------

